

Meet the man who retired at 30 - mapleoin
http://articles.washingtonpost.com/2013-04-26/business/38832749_1_mustache-desire-golden-coin

======
biswajitsharma
The Man has a lot of points about how to Optimize your income and Saving.
Which are good values to be honest.

As a child, we (me and my brother) were taught by our parents to Save Pocket
Money, when we don't really need them, and later we can buy something more
meaningful with it.

Having said that, I do not think I want to retire so early :) ... May not be
for the money, but for the fact that I learn everyday when I venture out and
take on the challenges of life!

